# new toy for your motorhome vmspc



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

Bought one of these from the states to tell me how my engine is performing, just plug it into your laptop as your driving and it will tell you what youare doing to the gallon how much fuel you are using in fact it tells you everything you need to know including if your engine is having any problems. and it also tells you which gear you are in and also gives you diagnostics
you can download the software and manuals for free
had it shipped to the uk for £280. 
I think cummins sell the same for about £1,000
but this can be used on different engines.
check it out its called vmspc and can be found at www.silverleafelectronics.com

Steve


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

COOL

Loddy


----------

